# Advice On Old Watches



## CanaryWoolf

OK, first post so go easy on me! I've been rooting about in the loft and have come across these old watches and lookin gfor some advice as to what they are, how old, value and where I might sell them. Thanks in advance

(they all work on winding)

This first watch is an old Hera maybe 1920's?



















This one is an Avia 17 Jewel with a rolled gold strap










More to follow in another post...


----------



## CanaryWoolf

Next is a Swiss made Vertex with white leather strap



















And the last is a Montine of Switzerland, 17 jewels, Incabloc.


----------



## mel

I'll give you an answer - but you maybe won't like it









They all look to be Ladies dress watches - and Ladies watches don't sell well, not many folks collect them :thumbsdown: All look to be about the same age, maybe 20's to 30's/40's and are typical examples of the time frame - nothing outstanding really. Age doesn't necessarily equate to "loadsamoney". Have a look on fleabay, you may get an idea of value from there, the Montine should in theory be a tad more valuable with it's display box. Incidentally, be wary of winding these up, they are after all maybe up to 70 years old :yes:

If you find any don't (or are too hard to) sell, your local Charity shop might be gratefull for them as a donation.


----------



## Philz

I have to agree with mel, I bought the 710 a 60s 9ct gold Rotary Â£19 inc p+p bargain.


----------



## JoT

The Hera looks interesting and might be collectable, the rest as has been said not so. As to where to sell them, EBay.


----------



## tall_tim

I know nothing as to the value, but just before Christmas a colleague gave me her Avia to clean up - it is identical to yours. Hers must have got wet years ago as the movement was totally rusted up, so she wears it now as a bracelet(!?!?). So if you are wanting to dispose of the Avia for a charitable donation perhaps!?

kimbaumbau at gmail dot com


----------



## CanaryWoolf

Thanks for all of your useful comments - much of the infomation was expected but is good to hear from the 'experts'.

I've never really paid much attention to watches but some great images on this forum. I'll keep looking around and might just get the bug!

Thanks

CW


----------

